# Going Ice Fishing



## Jim (Jan 7, 2009)

In Style....................:LOL2:







https://www.yoopercrawler.com/


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 7, 2009)

:LOL2: Jim, where do you find this stuff... :lol:


----------



## ejones1961 (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 7, 2009)

I sort of prefer the Snow Bear myself.







https://www.snow-bear.com/pdf/snobear_brochure.pdf


----------



## natetrack (Jan 7, 2009)

i drive by the factory for these every day on the way to work.


----------



## natetrack (Jan 7, 2009)

this would be even cooler. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uynmApjhWI


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 7, 2009)

We don't even get enough snow to own a snow sled. I can't imagine living somewhere that gets enough to need a dedicated snow machine and being able to ice fish.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> We don't even get enough snow to own a snow sled. I can't imagine living somewhere that gets enough to need a dedicated snow machine and being able to ice fish.




Haven't seen any snow blowers around these parts either, and hope I never do, because that would indicate we're in deep ka-ka if we need one of those, lol.


----------



## drsouce411 (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha. I tried ice fishing today on Moosehead Lake, in Maine.... it was 11º out, windy, and snowing... Needless to say, I didn't last long. Ended up inside watching old Bond flicks. 

Guess I need a Snow Bear :-k


----------



## shamoo (Jan 7, 2009)

thats crazy


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 7, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > We don't even get enough snow to own a snow sled. I can't imagine living somewhere that gets enough to need a dedicated snow machine and being able to ice fish.
> ...



Used my snow blower about 5-6 times already this year - couldn't live without one (have a heart attack shoveling) here in Chicagoland..


----------



## natetrack (Jan 8, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Quackrstackr said:
> ...



In the month of December Fargo, ND got 30" of snow. Needless to say, I use my snowblower about once a week from November to March because of the wind blowing snow around and filling in my driveway. 

There has been about 6 more inches of snow since this picture, and we are getting 6 more tonight.


----------

